# A post from Noodle



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

http://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/u613/woo68/

Hello everyone  my names Noodle, sorry it has taken me so long to show my face and say hello but I have been a bit busy getting used to my new home.
I have added some photo's of myself for you to see (i'm not as sweet as I look but don't tell Mum and Dad I said that!)


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

wow Noodle is a cutie & love his name!! I would enjoy shouting that in the park I think.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

njm said:


> wow Noodle is a cutie & love his name!! I would enjoy shouting that in the park I think.


Thanks, she's a girl


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

She looks so cute and its a great name!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwe!!! Noodle you are so cute.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwe!!! Noodle you are so cute.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwe!!! Noodle you are so cute.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooray the noodle has landed!! She is adorable Woo


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Very very cute


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is lovely - good name too - we know a Poodle named Noodle!



Ian


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is lovely - good name too - we know a Poodle named Noodle!



Ian


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely puppu, great name... Anyone else read the Hairy Maclary books by Lynley Dodd. There is a Noodle the Poodle in one of those...


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Yay Woo,so glad everything is going ok.Noodle looks gorgeous.It's amazing how butter wouldn't melt 
XClare


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Noodle you are just too cute ... 

I hope you're settling in well to your lovely new home 

xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww she is lovely, bless little noodle!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

She is such a pretty girl, Woo. Hope she's settling in well


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome to you lovely Noodle, I'm sure your being a good girl for your mom and dad. mo do you think she's gorg xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm melting just looking at Noodle!.......absolutely gorgeous! So lovely to hear from you Woo.....I've been waiting patiently (not!) x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Noodle is beautiful!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so cute. Hope everything is going well.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

So gorgeous, what a lovely little face.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww noodle you are such a cute girlie and you look so happy with your lovely family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning little girl xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awwww she's gorgeous!! So great to see her!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Noodle, glad you're hope and settling in well


----------



## Simons194 (Jul 9, 2012)

She is lovely is she a Rosedale doodle ?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome Noodle doodle!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Omg she is adorable - just want to pick her up and give her a big cuddle.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovley comments


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Simons194 said:


> She is lovely is she a Rosedale doodle ?


Hi Simon, 

No she's not from Rosedale, I got her from a lady in Derby.


----------

